#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-02
<lcb> bô nôte
<VilasBoas> Boa noite lcb
<lcb> Olá VilasBoas ;)
<PedroLRNeves> boas
<lcb> Boa Tardinha pa tutti
<VilasBoas> lcb Bem vindo
<lcb> VilasBoas, tankú :)
<VilasBoas> Já Abriu
<lcb> (já com o acordo ortográfico
<lcb> o tankú, claro
<VilasBoas> e estamos a começar a colocar conteúdos diáriamente
<VilasBoas> Claro
<VilasBoas> lcb: conto contigo
<VilasBoas> :D
<lcb> naquela suite?
<VilasBoas> depende da saia que usares kkkkkkkkkkkk
<lcb> VilasBoas,fiquei confúncio... cais abriu?
<lcb> ahh lol
<VilasBoas> a rede social para quem gosta de aplicações gratuitas e aplicações de código aberto
<VilasBoas> www.amigosdolinux.org
<VilasBoas> :D
<lcb> ohh :o
<lcb> tankú (ao quadrado, não tenho o supra2)
<lcb> :)
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkk
<lcb> ohh, bem porreirinho aquilo - claro q'adiro!
<lcb> mais logo q tenho aqui 1a coisa entre mãos
<lcb> 1a = uma \ não é la coisa
<lcb> jazux, só escrevo asneiras
<lcb> sem querer, claro
<VilasBoas> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<lcb> pq é q ñ há mto psl pt q venha aqui com probs no natty?
<lcb> parece q tá td a correr sobre rodas, qdo nós sabemos q há os seus Qs
<lcb> http://goo.gl/JkIp0 (já ñ está marcado como "Procura-se vivo ou desmaiado")
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-03
<robrrt> boas
<Milk> alguem on  ?
<jquiterio> bom da
<jquiterio> dia
<jquiterio> tenho problemas com o bind9
<jquiterio>  recebo o seguinte erro qdo inicio "dmesg UDP: bad checksum bind9"
<jquiterio> UDP: bad checksum bind9
<PhoenixSTF> boas
<Chaintech> boas
<VilasBoas> olá Chaintech
<lcb> Boa TardeNoite
<VilasBoas> Bem vindo  lcb
<lcb> Olá VilasBoas :)
<PhoenixSTF> boas
<VilasBoas> ola PhoenixSTF
<VilasBoas> ;)
<PhoenixSTF> olhem eu sei que nao é suposto perguntar aqui, mas alguem teve problemas com tomcat 5 a usar muita memoria no start?
<lcb> ola PhoenixSTF. não uso :(
<PhoenixSTF> lcb, ok agradeço de qq das formas :)
<VilasBoas> PhoenixSTF: desisti do tomcat :P
<PhoenixSTF> VilasBoas, usas glassfish?
<VilasBoas> PhoenixSTF: tentei criar um ambiente de desenvolvimento para java e
<VilasBoas> preparar um tomcat
<VilasBoas> depois resolvi seguir outro caminho ;)
<PhoenixSTF> lol
<PhoenixSTF> eu estou a tentar criar kk coisa em java
<PhoenixSTF> e ando a preparar um tomcat
<lcb> PhoenixSTF, vê isto... http://goo.gl/k6zTu
<PhoenixSTF> so ke meto start e aquilo 741 megas de mem ocupadas....
<lcb> spikas ingliche, dônte iú?
<lcb> aquilo ta em ing
<PhoenixSTF> lol
<PhoenixSTF> sim eu spekar inglez
<lcb> ve o post 5
<PhoenixSTF> :)
<PhoenixSTF> no good
<PhoenixSTF> hmmm
<PhoenixSTF> vou tentar mudar umas coisas
<PhoenixSTF> obrigada ppl
<lcb> manda sempre :)
<lcb> ine ingliche, nô próblam
<PhoenixSTF> ;)
<PhoenixSTF> ok o problema deve ser da JVM
<PhoenixSTF> deve de estar a reservar 500 mb
<BUGabundo> evening
<lcb> eve
<PhoenixSTF> lo
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-04
<ProUbuntu> Olá
<ProUbuntu> olá
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-05
<BUGabundo> nite
<ProUbuntu> Olá
<VilasBoas> Boa tarde
<ProUbuntu> Olá
<BUGabundo> evening
<o_portista17> alguem ja tentou recuperar um backup do evolution? e' que me da erro, diz para escolher um ficheiro valido, e nao consigo recuperar nada ;|
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-06
<kimus> caixa magica no magalhaes sucks!
<VilasBoas> Boa Tarde
#ubuntu-pt 2011-05-08
<jquiterio> Boas...
<jquiterio> alguém conhece algum canal para "zimbra" em português ?
#ubuntu-pt 2012-04-30
<Lubuntu> estou tentando instalar a o drive ati radeon. so que quando vou instalar diz pra eu entrar como super-user, so que eu ja estou como super-user, e ae como faco?
<Lubuntu> amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run
<astroo-> ola
<Lubuntu> ola
<Lubuntu> opa
<Lubuntu> cai
<Lubuntu> ehehhheh
<Lubuntu> sim alguem sabe como faco
<astroo-> pvt
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ja que o canal ja mal mexe tenho 1 projecto sem fins lucrativos para combater o vazio :
<astroo-> http://forum.codigofonte.net/topic/20043-projeto-sem-fins-lucrativos-de-grande-utilidade-para-o-povo/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mqueiros> boa tarde. Alguem me sabe dizer se é possivel fazer o "restore of evolution data", utilizando dados do evolution 2.32 (ubuntu 10.10), para o evolution 3.2.2 (ubuntu 11.10) ?
<mqueiros> ou melhor do evolution 2.32 (ubuntu 11.04) para o evolution 3.2.2 (ubuntu 11.10),  obrigado.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> olá astroo-
<dcosta> foo bar
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> lindo né ?
<dcosta> di4 um de m4i0
<dcosta> dia dos exploradores c4pit4listas
<astroo-> sim
<astroo-> Sarkozy pediu aos sindicatos que "pousem a bandeira vermelha e sirvam a França"
<astroo-> e os politicos a fazer a papinha
<dcosta> oi FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> o/
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel: grande c4pit4list4
<FernandoMiguel> \o
<dcosta> e f4chist4 ... lol
<astroo-> e politico nao para completar...
<dcosta> meu o nadinho é um esquerdist4 nato ele é que não sabe
<astroo-> anda a leste e nao reconhece
<astroo-> piada...
<dcosta> astroo-: eu conhenço  o FernandoMiguel  pessoalmente ... e é uma pessoa como poucas em portugal
<dcosta> tem a mente bem aberta4
<FernandoMiguel> \o/
<astroo-> ok
<ZZzzZzzz__> FernandoMiguel,  sabes ken fas o software do cartao de cidadao ai en PT
<FernandoMiguel> https://www.dns.pt/web/guest/domain-stats
<FernandoMiguel> isto ta giro
<FernandoMiguel> ZZzzZzzz__: foi uma empreitada pro governo
<FernandoMiguel> n me recordo da empresa
<astroo-> e graças a essa merda mais dados vao ser dados a USA
<ZZzzZzzz__> escrevi -lhes  ao mail que esta no site  disse lhes no mail que o software tinha un problema explikei o ke tinhe como solocionar, até lhes mandei un .deb ja feito e corregido, uma gaja respondeume "Exmo.Senhor  O que pretende realizar com o Cartão do Cidadão?"
<dcosta> ZZzzZzzz__:  primeiro  Bonne nuit
<dcosta> né
<ZZzzZzzz__> dcosta,  ta boa sim sinhor :)
<dcosta> :p
<dcosta> MEU FODA-SE
<FernandoMiguel> ZZzzZzzz__: fala com o jneves
<dcosta> com tantos pontapes no portugues
<ZZzzZzzz__> e o jneves aonde o apanho
<ZZzzZzzz__> ele tem g+ ?
<FernandoMiguel> email, twitter, identica, (por aqui volta e meia)
<FernandoMiguel> julgo q n le
<FernandoMiguel> joao@silvaneves.org
<ZZzzZzzz__> thx
<dcosta> FernandoMiguel:  e gajas nada ?
<FernandoMiguel> algumas
<FernandoMiguel> vao tar umas tantas na sexta , no nortweeters
<dcosta> como assim
<dcosta> é ?
<dcosta> é verdade tenho um numero novo
<dcosta> o antigo ainda funciona ... mas as X tá desligado
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<FernandoMiguel> poe no G+ :b
<dcosta> lol
<FernandoMiguel> assim synco de lá
<dcosta> meu isso é para os vips
<FernandoMiguel> os meus contactos tao la ts
<FernandoMiguel> assim o ppl n tem q se preocupar
<dcosta> eu sou anonimo e espero continuar a ser
<dcosta> e sou anti-goolgle agora
<dcosta> *google
<dcosta> sou contra tudo o que possa violar a minha privacidade
<astroo-> esta mal
<astroo-> desliga a net
<astroo-> piada...
<dcosta> desde que entrei no google +  e vi que tinha importado todos os meus contactos ...do iphone sem eu querer ...
<astroo-> e o meu projecto que e anti google e facebook continua sem existir
<dcosta> sim ... astroo-
<dcosta> mas repara
<astroo-> metade das pessoas gostam da ideia do projecto
<astroo-> em especial os brasucas
<astroo-> e sao eles que podem ganham mais com ele
<dcosta> nada te grante que o meu ip é mesmo é mesmo meu né
<dcosta> lol
<astroo-> + desiquilibro cultural e recordistas mundiais em conversa
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<astroo-> ciao
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Mozilla lashes Out at CISPA; First Major Player to Do So
<astroo-> http://www.devicemag.com/2012/05/02/mozilla-lashes-out-at-cispa-first-major-player-to-do-so/
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> E.U. court rules programming languages not copyrightable
<astroo-> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/eu-court-rules-programming-languages-not-copyrightable/76076
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-04
<Sancey> Olá
<Djeff-o> boa noite
<Sancey> alguém poderia me ajudar com uma dúvida?
<Sancey> boa noite Djeff
<Sancey> estou com uma dúvida sobre máscaras de rede
<Sancey> a máscara de classe A
<Djeff-o> não sou a pessoa certa, lol
<Sancey> 255.0.0.0
<Sancey> teria alguém para poder me auxiliar?
<astroo-> ola e ola
<Sancey> astroo-, Olá
<Sancey> poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> da 1 tempo longo que o canal e muito calado
<astroo-> nao estou aqui pelo ubuntu mas indiretamente por ele
<Sancey> certo, vc tem conhecimento de rede?
<astroo-> uso windows
<Sancey> não tem problema
<Sancey> mascara de rede serve para qualquer sistema
<astroo-> tenho 1 projeto chat e informaçao para acabar com o vazio de ajudas por ex nos paises a novel de chat
<astroo-> nivel
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<paquistaum> boa noite
<paquistaum> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<paquistaum> tem alguem aii ??
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gouki> quem tem acesso ssh ao ubuntu-pt.org? ping xhaker jalrnc hggdh ember
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> http://network-tools.com/
<gouki> ping kimus :) passou-me
<kimus> olá
<gouki> kimus, howdy :)
<astroo-> ola
<kimus> o que se passa?
<gouki> kimus, pvt
<hggdh> gouki: Eu no tenho accesso
<gouki> hggdh, o kimus resolveu. thanks
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-05-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> o partido pirata da alemanha ganhou 8,5% dos votos
<astroo-> The History of Encryption
<astroo-> http://visual.ly/history-encryption
#ubuntu-pt 2013-04-30
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> This Company Dares You To Crack Its Encryption Software   http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2013-04/company-dares-crack-encryption-software
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-01
<astroo-> EFF Surveys Major Tech Companies' Privacy and Transparency Policies   https://www.eff.org/who-has-your-back-2013
<astroo-> Mozilla to Take Legal Action Against Spy Tech Firm Over "Offensive" Trademark Violation   http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/04/30/mozilla_to_sue_gamma_group_over_offensive_trademark_violation.html
<astroo-> Linux World Embraces Google Chromebooks   http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/04/linux-kernel-chromebooks/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xinistr0> ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rpfr> boa noite
<rpfr> tenho um problema na rede wifi
<rpfr> quando tenho varias rede fon zon internet free não posso escolher á que me quer ligar pois só mostra uma
<rpfr> como posso resolver isto?
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-02
<PedroLRNeves> boas noite
<PedroLRNeves> gostava de saber como posso  resolver este problema
<PedroLRNeves> load fallback graphics devices fail
<PedroLRNeves> e se me podem ajudar sff
<PedroLRNeves> obrigado
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> AMD reveals potent parallel processing breakthrough  http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/05/01/amd_huma/
<astroo-> Microsoft Exchange rival Icewarp says selling Linux to Windows customers is easy   http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2265487/microsoft-exchange-rival-icewarp-says-selling-linux-to-windows-customers-is-easy
<okdamn> hello
<okdamn> is it better :
<okdamn> "Bem-vindo, nós estávamos esperando por você"
<okdamn> or
<okdamn> "Bem-vindo, estávamos esperando por você"
<okdamn> ?
<okdamn> sorry can't find any portuguese to help me :(
<okdamn> i need it for my web site
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<afigueiras> Boas noites
<astroo-> ola
<afigueiras> isto está calminho
<astroo-> sem esta a noite que e quando venho
<astroo-> esquece o sem
<astroo-> esta sempre
<xhaker> tcarrondo: depois dás uma palavrinha na meeting da ana?
<tcarrondo> claro!
<tcarrondo> vamos ver é se chega a ela
<tcarrondo> ai que o Chauncellr andou a fazer porcaria...
<xhaker> parece que sim
<xhaker> hola htr
<tcarrondo> outro que vai cair...
<xhaker> tcarrondo: now
<xhaker> :D
<xhaker> diz lá qq coisa
<xhaker> se estiveres aí
<tcarrondo> vou dormir
<tcarrondo> intés
<xhaker> ok, boa noite
<afigueiras> hggdh, obrigada
<hggdh> afigueiras: sejas bem vinda. Mas, devo dizer, o que te salvou foi a documentação que adicionaste ao wiki, com fotos de eventos, etc
<afigueiras> pois, a sorte é que eu realmente documentei as minhas participações nos eventos
<hggdh> de facto :-)
<tcarrondo> pois... tou lixado
<tcarrondo> eu faço mas não documento :)
<tcarrondo> bem, logo se vê
<tcarrondo> abraço para todos
<tcarrondo> vou dormir
<hggdh> tcarrondo: a afigueiras pode dar-te um testimonial :-)
<tcarrondo> daqui a 1 mês falamos :)
<astroo-> ciao
<hggdh> testimonials *são* importantes
<tcarrondo> pois
<afigueiras> claro, e tirei te uma foto no último evento
<hggdh> e temos outros Ubuntu members em PT
<hggdh> (não eu, infelizmente, vivo em US
<tcarrondo> bem tem de ser
<tcarrondo> amanha acordo Às 6.30
<tcarrondo> portem-se bem
<tcarrondo> vamos falando
<xhaker> Cya
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-03
<astroo-> Google and Adobe team up to improve iOS, Linux fonts  http://www.zdnet.com/google-and-adobe-team-up-to-improve-ios-linux-fonts-7000014803/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<htr> xhaker :>
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-05-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dhq> some one who is in portugal and who speaks english please ping me
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-04-30
<astroo-> Firefox 29 arrives with revamped Sync tool, customization mode, and Mozilla’s user interface overhaul Australis  http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/04/29/firefox-29-arrives-revamped-sync-tool-customization-mode-mozillas-user-interface-overhaul-australis/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-05-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-27
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-04-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<backbox> bOA NOITE
<astroo-> ola e ate
<backbox> OPA
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<backbox> SO,
<backbox> SIM
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<backbox> QUAL A FINAI
<astroo-> o mais animado e o #ubuntu-br
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-05-03
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-05-01
<astroo-> Ubuntu founder retakes the CEO throne, many employees gone  https://www.ghacks.net/2017/04/30/ubuntu-founder-retakes-the-ceo-throne-many-employees-gone/
#ubuntu-pt 2017-05-03
<magalhaes> olá pessoal
<magalhaes> tou com umas duvidas em gpg...alguém pode ajudar?
#ubuntu-pt 2017-05-06
<hexhaxtron_> alchimista, gsilvapt ubuntulo12 YoBoY
<hexhaxtron_> Ola a todos!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-05-07
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2020-05-01
<pythao> Olá
#ubuntu-pt 2020-05-02
<OERIAS> ola
